# Lutino: Bald on neck under chin



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Buttercup is lutino and completely bald under her chin, you can't see it when you look at her because the feathers on the sides of her face and neck cover it but when you give her scritches you soon realise there is a pretty large area that's bald under there. I'm talking maybe a centermeter and a half of bald going from her beak down her neck? That measurement is a guess since of course she won't hold still for me to measure or get a pic but it gives you can idea. There's no pin feathers, never been anything there and she's 4.5 months old. It's like a second bald patch to match the one on the top of her head under her chin. Is this normal?


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

All birds have that!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Yep all of my birds have a bare patch of skin from the beak down.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

That is their throat am I right? All birds have it when they drink and eat you can see it move because the food is going down


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

That's weird.. My other girl doesn't have it? That's why I thought it was odd. When i scratch Darla under her beak aka chin it's pretty much fully feathered lol maybe she's the odd one


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Brandon2k14 said:


> That is their throat am I right? All birds have it when they drink and eat you can see it move because the food is going down


Yea, their throat. Don't know why I didn't just say throat lol. It's so weird cause my other one has feathers there!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Lutinos do tend to have larger bald areas, but all birds do have some sort of bald spot on their throat, even if it's just little. It's normal, so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Oh good. Thanks so much guys. It was just so big compared to Darlas I thought it see an issue. I'm glad it's not!


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

Yeah Peanut's got a pretty large bald spot there too, he loves getting scritches there! Haha, the other two I'm not sure about, they're not as tame and would get very nippy if I tried to check


----------

